# etq 950 2 stroke generator



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

i bought this etq generator back about 5 years ago from northern tool, the first time i used it filled the tank pulled the starter an it fired right up an ran great. 
ever since that day i have had to pull the spark plug and add a few drops of fuel to get the engine running. after its ran for a few mins- it will start back easy. but if it sets for like a week i have to add fuel to the plug port.

anyone got any ideas. looks to me like if the carb was bad it would run bad and wouldn't start after it got warm so easy. idk im at a loss iv used this thing several times great little gen-set but its getting old pulling the spark plug an adding fuel to get the dang thing to start. 
iv read several threads here i noticed one where a guy had somewhat the same problem as i do, some one said it could be condensation from the gas cooling in the fuel lines and carb- idk if this could be my problem but its just hard for me to tear into this carb when it runs so good after its warmed up.

oh yeah this is a great website. glad i found you guys. :wave: johnny/jj


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably some build up in the carburetor that just needs to be cleaned out. If your unit has a cut off valve from the fuel tank to the carburetor, close it and let the carburetor run dry when shutting down to minimize fuel in the carburetor. I have a small 2 cycle generator that is always hard to start after it sits up awhile, if I leave the fuel on. I always find a thick mixture of mostly oil in the carburetor float bowl, or whats left after most of the gas evaporates.


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

:wave:
does anyone know the settings for the carb on this unit.

unit specs are
mod# etq950 
ser # 950493150
engine family # 4etqs.0635e1
fuel - gas 2 stroke. 063 cc 3600 rpm

this name plate says oil 10w30 *lol now what does this mean*

is there a parts list or break down on these units anywhere on the internet ?
iv emailed etq but the website says the parts section is coming soon. 
easterntools. com
thanks for the advice


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The carburetor on my generator is non adjustable. I got mine dirt cheap from Pep Boys, I think I paid $69.00 and only use it to power a fans in my service trailer, when it's really hot out. It's a cheap Chinese made unit, but I have already gotten my $$ worth out of it. 

This one that is sold by Harbor Freight looks just like it: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66619

And here is the manual with a parts break down:

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/66000-66999/66619.pdf


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

looks the same as mine.
mine maybe older than urs. my carb does have adjustment screws. i will try to get a few pics of it tomorrow an post them.

thanks for all ur help.


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

im still having trouble getting this generator to start. tried the starter fluid after removing the carb and cleaning it. new auto-lite spark plug # 64
drained fuel tank and cleaned. mixed new gas an oil made sure i had the correct mixture ratio. it will fire but not run. looks like its got plenty of spark but im not sure its a nice blue spark. any suggestions ?
i may have had to much oil in the fuel before. i noticed oil dripping from the exhaust pipe. but it did start and run fine the last time i used it, and it didnt seem to smoke more than usual.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May want to remove the muffler and have a look at the exhaust ports. Also if there is a spark arrestor screen in the muffler make sure it's not plugged up.


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

took a few pictures of the carb and wanted you guys to see if ya have ever seen one like it. and maybe help me with the settings.


----------



## chatterjj (Feb 7, 2010)

:freak: hmmm not a good sign this has been up so long and no :beatdeadhorsene has ever had to adjust a carb like this. or seen one


----------



## knnniggett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,
As soon as I get my post count up to "2", I will post the links to the manufacturer of a generator very similar to yours and even sells parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## knnniggett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,
I've been searching for others with a generator similar to mine when I found your post. It seems there are several variates of the generator we both have, but the basic design seems to be the same. 

Here is the generator I purchased about a year ago:
http://www.amicopower.com/product_info.php?products_id=77

Notice that it looks pretty close to the one you have.

It looks like parts for the generator are available here:
http://www.amicopower.com/index.php?cPath=55_56

The carburetor for this unit is only $25. 

I'm in the same boat as you however... I've noticed the many adjustment screws on the carburetor and do not know which screw does what.

My issue concerns the general inability of this generator to run even the smallest inductive loads (e.g. small drill or a box fan) at full rated output, but I will post this as a new thread after I do a little more searching to see if this has not already been discussed.


----------

